# How do All you



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

me and my parents usually go half and half on everything i need for archery


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

how much was that setup right there. Im looking into getting a hoyt kobalt


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

step 1 - stop spending money on ANYTHING else.
step 2 - get a job or some source of income (eg helping out locally)
step 3 - be patient and determined

Its worth it though =]


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

I will try The 3 steps. But i have a little problem im 14 so still growing and a bow will only be good for like a year if that what do i do about that.

Thanks


----------



## stickbow hunter (Jun 12, 2006)

i find the cheapest bow possible and buy it:tongue: I just got a new Parker Phoenix 36 for $175:shade:


----------



## tru-force ss (Mar 25, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> I will try The 3 steps. But i have a little problem *im 14 so still growing and a bow will only be good for like a year if that *what do i do about that.
> 
> Thanks


you should buy a bow that you can grow into that includes draw length and weight.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

how bout getting a bow on Archery Talk! Those are the best deals you'll get ANYWHERE...


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> how much was that setup right there. Im looking into getting a hoyt kobalt


all together it wa about $1300 and you dont want a kobalt its too short axle to axle the longer the bow the more accurate and forgiving it will be the bow in the picture is 38in axle to axle


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

I make all my own gear, and don't buy much else. So when I need mre materials (B-50 for strings, arrow components, etc.) I usually have money stashed away from somewhere.

I can have a custom bow for chump change!


----------



## timpat92855 (Aug 18, 2008)

I work my butt off to get my stuff. Go to school 5 days a week and work 6 days outta the week. Atleast til hunting season starts then I take off of work. I also have access to lathe, mill, and some cnc at both work and school, so I have started making some stuff for cheap.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for all the things guys The only reason i like the kobalt is for its 20-60 pound draw waight i will post a pic of my curent bow


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

HuntLions_94 said:


> thanks for all the things guys The only reason i like the kobalt is for its 20-60 pound draw waight i will post a pic of my curent bow


the 20 to 60lbs draw weight is on different limbs not all on the same limbs just letting you know


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

my mom and dad help me and i sell stuff got a job and dont spend alot of money


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

ya thats what i thought my dads friend works for bow and arrow magazine so im going to ask him what to get


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

i am sponsored for like everything on my bow.


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Lots of time workin at my Job. 

I get a lot of my gear from one of my coaches who helps Drury bros with cameras (one of the branches of the drury bros shows) and gets free gear... he sold me my brand new switchback for 475 then i but everything else.... 

My bow is now worth $985.... Lets just say you have to be determined!


----------



## huntfish25 (May 29, 2004)

i try take $25 a week and put it away. for hunting if i get more great. plus i sell what i dont need


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

thanks for all your help everyone i am just going to start saving i have 2000 but my dads making me save it for a truck. but i have about 200 that i can spend


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

keep saven when you get there it will be worth it


----------



## Depeche (Nov 24, 2008)

Or you can be silly and just bug the crap out of your dad.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Depeche said:


> Or you can be silly and just bug the crap out of your dad.


Lol i think he would go half and half with me i just gotta find the right bow


----------



## No.1 Hoyt (Mar 11, 2007)

if your lookin for a bow hoyt 2007-08 bows are goin at about $400


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

i wish my mommy and daddy bought me my bow, but instead i work hard and pay all on my own


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

ur cool then i guess your mommy and daddy dont want to see you do good at something i devot alot of time into competition thats why they help pay for it i practice every night and every day i dont have school its becuase of how much i try and the time i put into it. so maybe you should get ur lazy self of the couch and try


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ur cool then i guess your mommy and daddy dont want to see you do good at something i devot alot of time into competition thats why they help pay for it i practice every night and every day i dont have school its becuase of how much i try and the time i put into it. so maybe you should get ur lazy self of the couch and try


i dont think thats the problem my parents pay for just about everything i get but some parents cant or dont want to for other reasons by the way that would be considered a personal attack and is in violation of the rules on AT 
HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ur cool then i guess your mommy and daddy dont want to see you do good at something i devot alot of time into competition thats why they help pay for it i practice every night and every day i dont have school its becuase of how much i try and the time i put into it. so maybe you should get ur lazy self of the couch and try


i practice alot to every day rain or shine hail or snow, iam out there workgin on things tweeking my bow a weer bit, and me of course, yet still iam stuck with a complet set up of like 200 all ****

oh well i be saving soon for a samick athlet and yeah


----------



## RecurveArcher99 (Mar 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ur cool then i guess your mommy and daddy dont want to see you do good at something i devot alot of time into competition thats why they help pay for it i practice every night and every day i dont have school its becuase of how much i try and the time i put into it. so maybe you should get ur lazy self of the couch and try


oh hey tht couch idea sounds good ahhahahahahahahahha
but naww its cuse my mom is kinda broke, and my grandmother dosent see the value of spending 1000+ dolalrs on that


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

As archerykid12 said, not everyone's parents can afford it. My parents can barely pay the bills, much less help me buy archery stuff. So I make it myself and just spend hours upon hours practicing.

And yes, Happy Thanksgiving.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

i am very fortunate to have a coach that sells me stuff at delar cost and know people that are willing to sell me stuff because thay dont need it. i just recently upgraded to an inno and made money on the upgrade because of the price we got it at.


----------



## CA_Rcher12 (Oct 28, 2004)

I work.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

i payed for All my stuff i got it all new

08 hoyt ultra elete new
sure loc supreem new
cr scope new
trophie taker new 2 doz easton fat boys new
battle drum raps 
scoot bt reliese new 
costom made quiver new
total all of this cost me about 1700.00 +

i am only 15 i turned 15 in september
i bought all of this when i was 14
how do i afford all of this 
work my $%^ off
i cut grass for 30 bucks a yard
i cut about 60 yds 
it was well worth it


----------



## bowboy0 (May 19, 2007)

I am very lucky that I got as many sponsors as I do they help me with most everything now! But I have had a job since I started shooting and paid for my setups peice by peice! Just give it time and it will all come into place!

Jake


----------



## ewing76 (Oct 8, 2008)

I work my butt off since i live on a farm and do not get an allowance. so since i work my dad pays for all my bow equipment. I just got a new Ross Cardiac and love it. if i were you i would get a bow you can grow into.


----------



## ky_grl:) (Oct 6, 2008)

SPONSORSHIPS! 
They help tons and alot of companys are looking for young shooters!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

I'm 16 and going to be out of the house fairly soon so I can't realy invest alot of money in my bow right now. It kind of sucks because I wish I got started sooner.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> ur cool then i guess your mommy and daddy dont want to see you do good at something i devot alot of time into competition thats why they help pay for it i practice every night and every day i dont have school its becuase of how much i try and the time i put into it. so maybe you should get ur lazy self of the couch and try


Coming from somebody who has 117 posts in less than a month.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Coming from somebody who has 117 posts in less than a month.


Irrelevant.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

:***:


hoytarchery999 said:


> i practice every night and every day i dont have school its becuase of how much i try and the time i put into it. so maybe you should get ur lazy self of the couch and try


WHAT NO SCHOOL??????? ?? Do acctualy expect us to believe that your sooooooo devoted to archery that you don't even go to school?? Where do you live and when can I be adopted?? BTW the lazy comment is concidered a personal attack and could result in a temporary ban.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Coming from somebody who has 117 posts in less than a month.


Well when you don't go to school you can have all kinds of time on your hands.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> WHAT NO SCHOOL??????? ***?? Do acctualy expect us to believe that your sooooooo devoted to archery that you don't even go to school?? Where do you live and when can I be adopted?? BTW the lazy comment is concidered a personal attack and could result in a temporary ban.


I think he meant that every day he didn't have school he spent it practicing.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

rut ro sorry bout that I feel like going on a rant I suppose. :embara::rant::tape2:


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> :***:
> 
> WHAT NO SCHOOL??????? ?? Do acctualy expect us to believe that your sooooooo devoted to archery that you don't even go to school?? Where do you live and when can I be adopted?? BTW the lazy comment is concidered a personal attack and could result in a temporary ban.


i mean every day that i dont have school like weekends holidays


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

You can shoot in the dark to work on form. NOt being a smart allec, just pointing out something I do when i get bored at night!


----------



## HARPOEN (Jul 25, 2008)

ttt


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

HARPOEN said:


> ttt


what??????????


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> You can shoot in the dark to work on form. NOt being a smart allec, just pointing out something I do when i get bored at night!


A drop of sanity in this chaotic thread :angel:
I find using a powerful torch or car headlights on the target works well too.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> That's gotta be the longest sentence I've ever seen!
> Good luck.


lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BIGBC said:


> A drop of sanity in this chaotic thread :angel:
> I find using a powerful torch or car headlights on the target works well too.


You're the first person to ever call me shooting in the dark sanity- thanks!

Most people just call it "obsession".

I don't know if it's possible with a compound (aligning the sights and all), but another thing I've tried it trying to put a candle out in the dark. Alot of fun when you shtarting snuffing them by actually hitting the wick.

Anyone ever tried it?


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

kegan said:


> You're the first person to ever call me shooting in the dark sanity- thanks!
> 
> Most people just call it "obsession".
> 
> ...


ben there did that lost to manny arrows
lol


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

GA HOYT said:


> ben there did that lost to manny arrows
> lol


We actually had to dig a whole intothe side of a hill. We almost caught a hay bale on fire:mg:!


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

kegan said:


> You're the first person to ever call me shooting in the dark sanity- thanks!
> 
> Most people just call it "obsession".
> 
> ...


Aha, ive been on the recieving end of that too. As long as its safe it can be a great training exercise.

Never had a candle handy, but ive shot a piece of suspended chalk dangled infront of the target out of the air, thats a good laugh.

I wouldnt think aligning the sights is a problem as long as your only aiming at 1 target lol, otherwise depth perception could mess with your head.


----------



## bowtechy95 (Oct 29, 2008)

one thing is different on the bowtech. i have a sword sight w/ 2x lens and i have a sling. I shoot fatboys now
i got these setups for christmas $800 setup-Equalizer
$400 setup-Rintec


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

Thanks again for everyones help i will start saving.


----------



## cudexter (Feb 13, 2008)

I feel your pain, bows can be expensive. It is just like any other hobby though. It takes money and practice and time. 

I bought a bow used when a guy was upgrading. It sold me the entire set up and it has worked for me. 
When getting a new bow I will purchase last years model when the new ones come out (buy an 08 now that 09s are out) 

To earn money, check golf courses, they usually will hire a cart boy at a young age. I would ride my bike to the course for work. 

Good luck!


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

cudexter said:


> I feel your pain, bows can be expensive. It is just like any other hobby though. It takes money and practice and time.
> 
> I bought a bow used when a guy was upgrading. It sold me the entire set up and it has worked for me.
> When getting a new bow I will purchase last years model when the new ones come out (buy an 08 now that 09s are out)
> ...


i would do that but i live 20 min away from town and dont have a bike


----------



## cudexter (Feb 13, 2008)

HuntLions_94 said:


> i would do that but i live 20 min away from town and dont have a bike


20 from town sounds even better! Do farm work for the neighbors, start trapping and selling the furs, try to live trap coyotes and sell them to fox hunters, get creative. best of luck


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Huntlions- I was in the same boat with buying traditional equipment until I started making my own gear. Of course, it would have been alot easier to transition had I known more about what I was doing at the time (a wooden bow is just fine for hunting, but would probably be a very poor alternative for targets competitions). Just another option.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

cudexter said:


> 20 from town sounds even better! Do farm work for the neighbors, start trapping and selling the furs, try to live trap coyotes and sell them to fox hunters, get creative. best of luck


dude i live in az there are like no farms around me i work for my dad part time but i could shoot coyotes and stuff if i could find them lol.:smile:


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kegan said:


> Huntlions- I was in the same boat with buying traditional equipment until I started making my own gear. Of course, it would have been alot easier to transition had I known more about what I was doing at the time (a wooden bow is just fine for hunting, but would probably be a very poor alternative for targets competitions). Just another option.


thanks man but traditional self bows just arnt my thing in az the closest shot you would have is 30 yard if that the only closer you could get is site water.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

HuntLions_94 said:


> thanks man but traditional self bows just arnt my thing in az the closest shot you would have is 30 yard if that the only closer you could get is site water.


If you practice, you can accurately shoot a selfbow out to 60 or so yards (and old target archers could stretch that to 100). 

But I hear you about it not being your thing. Archery is such a personal sport, we're all individuals here.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> WHAT???????????????????????????????????
> I never sent you a pm ass hole. what the hell?


didn't you read the post that said no cussing so shut up dilhole and ur just a litttle late and it was a joke so calm the hell down damn kids these days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Posted from Kyle's iPhone -via AT&T-


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

hoytarchery999 said:


> didn't you read the post that said no cussing so shut up dilhole and ur just a litttle late and it was a joke so calm the hell down damn kids these days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Posted from Kyle's iPhone -via AT&T-


Yes.. and personal attacks as well, as is the highlighted portion of this post.

I have removed about 60 posts from this thread that were not on topic, but merely quarreling amongst members. This is not the intent of the youth forum and many of the posts are becoming personal attacks, which are not allowed.

Please refrain from bickering in threads... if you need to discuss a personal issue with a member, please use email or pm's to accomplish this.

Thanks.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> didn't you read the post that said no cussing so shut up dilhole and ur just a litttle late and it was a joke so calm the hell down damn kids these days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Posted from Kyle's iPhone -via AT&T-


show me where you said it was a joke because you made another accusation before. BTW the reason I was late is because I actually have a life and don't stay logged on. On the cursing part I should watch my mouth but when someone is making accusations that I did something what do think is going to happen. Jokes are supposed to be funny there was no situational humor and your just trying to back out of a situation by placing the blame on something else.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> show me where you said it was a joke because you made another accusation before. BTW the reason I was late is because I actually have a life and don't stay logged on. On the cursing part I should watch my mouth but when smeone is making accusations that I did something what do think is going to happen. Jokes are supposed to be funny there was no situational humor and your just trying to back out of a situation by placing the blame on something else.[/QUOTE
> 
> I like how you say u have a life and ur not always logged on that's what happens when u have internet on ur phone so I'm never logged out unless i close the browser on my phone so good comeback big guy so now let's try 2 stay on topic please and yes I put it was a joke but he deleted it
> 
> Posted from Kyle's iPhone -via AT&T-


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> didn't you read the post that said no cussing so shut up dilhole and ur just a litttle late and it was a joke so calm the hell down damn kids these days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Posted from Kyle's iPhone -via AT&T-



:ban: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ?



IGluIt4U said:


> Yes.. and personal attacks as well, as is the highlighted portion of this post.
> 
> 
> I have removed about 60 posts from this thread that were not on topic, but merely quarreling amongst members. This is not the intent of the youth forum and many of the posts are becoming personal attacks, which are not allowed.
> ...


I say we just ban him on the spot. i mean come on! he's lieing, calling people out, pissing people off, making lame ass acussations, and then denying everything. he has caused many problems during the past few days.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> :ban: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ?
> 
> 
> 
> I say we just ban him on the spot. i mean come on! he's lieing, calling people out, pissing people off, making lame ass acussations, and then denying everything. he has caused many problems during the past few days.


Well, I normally won't just 'ban' a member without first trying to rehablitate them or giving them a chance to change their posting styles... and, there were more than one member that were getting caught up in the bickering.. 

Let's just try to keep the threads on track and keep personal issues off the forum threads. It will help to increase participation and cause y'all a lot less trouble from mods like me.. :lol: :wink:


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I normally won't just 'ban' a member without first trying to rehablitate them or giving them a chance to change their posting styles... and, there were more than one member that were getting caught up in the bickering..
> 
> Let's just try to keep the threads on track and keep personal issues off the forum threads. It will help to increase participation and cause y'all a lot less trouble from mods like me.. :lol: :wink:



I guess i'm game for that. 

Thanks


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

IGluIt4U said:


> Well, I normally won't just 'ban' a member without first trying to rehablitate them or giving them a chance to change their posting styles... and, there were more than one member that were getting caught up in the bickering..
> 
> Let's just try to keep the threads on track and keep personal issues off the forum threads. It will help to increase participation and cause y'all a lot less trouble from mods like me.. :lol: :wink:



yea come on guys the last thing we need is an adult here especialy







sticky ugggg lol jk :teeth:


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> Aha, ive been on the recieving end of that too. As long as its safe it can be a great training exercise.
> 
> Never had a candle handy, but ive shot a piece of suspended chalk dangled infront of the target out of the air, thats a good laugh.
> 
> I wouldnt think aligning the sights is a problem as long as your only aiming at 1 target lol, otherwise depth perception could mess with your head.


btw back on track our archery club shot in pitch black one day. It was the thursday before halloween and we soaked a bunch of rags in glo stick juice and shot at that. My sight put me at one of the worst disadvantages because the glo in the dark ring around it was brighter than the cloth and would drown it out so I saw NOTHING!! yet I still won beating a kid with a whole scope set up and everything hahahaha!! I won a coke.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> :ban: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^ ?
> 
> 
> 
> I say we just ban him on the spot. i mean come on! he's lieing, calling people out, pissing people off, making lame ass acussations, and then denying everything. he has caused many problems during the past few days.


what do you mean BAN what about all of those names you called me and all the stuff you said about me if anthing you should be banned you were cussin before me and everyting and this is what i mean i said i was done not posting anything else on this thread and you start sayin crap again yea and i didnt lie its the whole fact that you dont know what your talking about before you go and say crap so its you causing the problems starting more and more stuff with me if you would just quit postin stuff about me i wouldnt say anymore but you wont u just keep goin and goin if anything you should be banned for startin stuff and know ill say it what more time im not sayin anything else on this topic.:thumbs_do


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> yea come on guys the last thing we need is an adult here especialy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and im not an adult i just turned 17 last week:thumbs_do


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> and im not an adult i just turned 17 last week:thumbs_do


How old did your mind turn?


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> How old did your mind turn?


see you wont shut up i did and you just keep coming back that really shows your machuraty see how you cant leave nothin go without getting the last word:thumbs_do


----------



## cudexter (Feb 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> machuraty


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> see you wont shut up i did and you just keep coming back that really shows your machuraty see how you cant leave nothin go without getting the last word:thumbs_do


So, how do you like those FMJ's? I'm leaning towards those over ACC's.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> and im not an adult i just turned 17 last week:thumbs_do


ummm I was talking about sticky not you.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> So, how do you like those FMJ's? I'm leaning towards those over ACC's.


The fmj are very nice. I like them they are all around a great arrow. Durable accurate I like em. though I'm debating if I should go back to my gold tip expedition hunters or upgrade to the pro hunters.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> So, how do you like those FMJ's? I'm leaning towards those over ACC's.


ive only got 3 FMJ's left i used them for 3D and by now "the end of the season" they got hit by other people so many times. but i think there a good solid arrows they are good not as good as x10's but they cost too much like $350dz i shot them lastyear but i only had a half dozen i got 3 of them left too but ive never shot ACC's so i dont know about them i shoot gold tips for competition now there on around $60dz thats alot better and i think there good quality arrows


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks guys, I'm getting the ACC's or FMJ's though, because I really like the idea of having aluminum and carbon on an arrow. I know both have their pro's and con's. I'll just make a post on a different website and see what I can get there too. Thanks again.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

xXxrory7xXx said:


> Thanks guys, I'm getting the ACC's or FMJ's though, because I really like the idea of having aluminum and carbon on an arrow. I know both have their pro's and con's. I'll just make a post on a different website and see what I can get there too. Thanks again.


but remember theres still aluminum so if you miss theyre gonna bend and break the carbon fiber as well this happend to me twice


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

buy a martin bengal. they are cheap and you will be able to shoot it until you die.

get a 45-60 pound bow that is adjustible in draw length and it will last for ever. i own a martin and had it since i was 12 now im 18 and still using the same bow. and martin shoot amazing, are sturdy as can be, and will most likley out shoot the kobalt any day of the week. i think its like $350 for the bow and $400-450 for a package deal.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> but remember theres still aluminum so if you miss theyre gonna bend and break the carbon fiber as well this happend to me twice


Do not buy aluminum! the slightest dent or bang in the shaft could through everything off greatly.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> but remember theres still aluminum so if you miss theyre gonna bend and break the carbon fiber as well this happend to me twice


I know, but I'm not worried about missing. That's one of the con's I can think of with the FMJ's, I can't see that happening with ACC's though since they're aluminum inside of carbon.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> Do not buy aluminum! the slightest dent or bang in the shaft could through everything off greatly.


i figured that out when i tried shooting X7 eclipse's for 3D everyone told me they were for indoor but i still used them and everytime they would get hit theyd bend as to carbon it doesnt usually hurt maybe breaks your nock, my dad says he'll stick to aluminum because he has 30 couple arrows left but he has seen two of my carbon arrows just break in half in mid air thats really why the one i shot into a tree on a 3D course i shouldve known too check it but didnt and the other i didnt miss it just broke in half i think that was a beman arrow.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Howard Hill killed his African elephants with very large aluminum arrows from his longbow (they were 40" long and weighed 1700 grains). In one situation, he shot and the end kicked a vine, hitting it in a lower tooth.

The arrow crumpled upon itself.


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

hoytarchery999 said:


> all together it wa about $1300 and you dont want a kobalt its too short axle to axle the longer the bow the more accurate and forgiving it will be the bow in the picture is 38in axle to axle


thats not true at all i know someone who shoots a kobalt and it is extremelly accurate and forgiving its just like a dxt its very short but also one of the most accurate and forgiving bows i've ever shot or seen


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

a longer ata length will make the bow more stable not always more forgiving.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

Robinhooder3 said:


> a longer ata length will make the bow more stable not always more forgiving.


i seen a big difference in a longer ATA bow when i went from my trykon to my seven 37 the seven 37 was longer and more forgiving i was grouping a lot better with the longer bow than that short trykon and i have heard good about the kobalt but it is mainly ment for youth and the draw length stops at 28" and i just turned 17 and am already at 29.5" DL :deadhorse


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Guys, with compounds, length is just one of the many, m any variables that go into the bows. It's difficult to make cgernealizations , especially such broad ones, about bows that have thousands of different variables possible.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> Guys, with compounds, length is just one of the many, m any variables that go into the bows. It's difficult to make cgernealizations , especially such broad ones, about bows that have thousands of different variables possible.


i know that the draw lengths are adjustable with different cams but what i was saying was i looked on hoyts website at the cobalt and it says that the max draw length is 28" and the shortest is 25" now i know you can put different cams on to change that but when i went to put faster dual cams on my striker II i was told not to because the different cams could be too fast or too slow resulting in broken or cracked limbs so i know theres more "possibilities" but your supposed too keep with what the bow comes with.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i know that the draw lengths are adjustable with different cams but what i was saying was i looked on hoyts website at the cobalt and it says that the max draw length is 28" and the shortest is 25" now i know you can put different cams on to change that but when i went to put faster dual cams on my striker II i was told not to because the different cams could be too fast or too slow resulting in broken or cracked limbs so i know theres more "possibilities" but your supposed too keep with what the bow comes with.


I was refering to the original bow design by the company, not the subsequent 'tweaking', but that's a good point too.


----------



## hoytarchery999 (Nov 18, 2008)

kegan said:


> I was refering to the original bow design by the company, not the subsequent 'tweaking', but that's a good point too.


sorry i misunderstood


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

hoytarchery999 said:


> i seen a big difference in a longer ATA bow when i went from my trykon to my seven 37 the seven 37 was longer and more forgiving i was grouping a lot better with the longer bow than that short trykon and i have heard good about the kobalt but it is mainly ment for youth and the draw length stops at 28" and i just turned 17 and am already at 29.5" DL :deadhorse


You went from a parallel limbed bow to a non-parallel limbed bow and think the main difference was because of the ATA ?
You've gotta try a whole lot of different bows with different geomotries from different companies before you can make any generalisations.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

hoytarchery999 said:


> sorry i misunderstood


Not at all.


----------



## ZALLEN (Oct 15, 2008)

yea i turned seventeen the third and i have better things to do than argue with people especially my elders find somethin else to do bud.




hoytarchery999 said:


> and im not an adult i just turned 17 last week:thumbs_do


----------

